# Bottle Bacteria & "waste Control"



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey all,

I'm getting back into the hobby and I have a couple questions regarding bottle bacteria and bottled waste control.

The bottle bacteria I'm using suggests adding it with every water change. Is this really necessary? Does anyone here do it?

Also, does bottled waste control kill beneficial bacteria? It also recommends using it with every water change.

Cheers!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Stick with a dechlorinator like Prime when adding new water for a water change, you shouldn't need anything else.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Deeks said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm getting back into the hobby and I have a couple questions regarding bottle bacteria and bottled waste control.
> 
> ...


 Its hard to say without knowing what the product in question is. With that said I probably justg wouldn't use it as you should be able to keep the water pristine without the addition of any chemicals other then a dechlorinator.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I only use those bacteria in a bottle thingy when I want to kick start a new tank (when I have no matured filter media laying around) and not every time after water change, unless you wash the bio media under tab water every time you do water change.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah what type you using? I've read reviews that some are hype, some just mask ammonia, and some really work... but the reviews were based on specific products...


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

The Bacteria and waste control I got were from Big Al's - their own brand.

I have dechlorinator, so I'll just use that with mu water changes.

Thanks for all the replies, guys!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

only true way of controlling waste is feeding less


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I understand the big als is bacteria to quickly break down waste. I've also heard it can spike the ammonia. Your best bet is just do a gravel vac to remove the debris rather then trying to speed up its decomposition as when it decomposes it will produce some toxic products


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Liquid additives are not worth it IMO unless medicating. a bottle of that stuff is what? 15 bux with tax? 2 or 3 bottles and you have the price of a larger, or extra filter to put on. shoot for 10x turnover, so if you have a 100 gallon tank, 2 AC 110s (500gph) is the right HOB Setups.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

you shouldnt need it,
If you have good bio filtration.

On top of that, IMO they dont work.


----------

